# Lost Gsd - Glasglow. Please Read.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Can everyone please be vigil tonight - a GSD accidently escaped this morning at 8:30am
She is a bitch, black and tan, and quite big. 

She will answer to the name Emmy

Please contact me via PM if you have seen anything of her. She belongs to some people, and they're going frantic with worry.

Glasglow, Scotland.


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi

I seen this advertised on Gumtree and a pic of the dog was placed on it. I do hope they find her.

Kelly x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Kelly27 said:


> Hi
> 
> I seen this advertised on Gumtree and a pic of the dog was placed on it. I do hope they find her.
> 
> Kelly x


Yes, me too xxx


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Karen 

I sent you a PM


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Kelly27 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> I sent you a PM


Replied - thanks


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

what does she look like and where abouts in glasgow is she lost.

i am in the north lanarkshire area of scotland - so im basically near glasgow


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> what does she look like and where abouts in glasgow is she lost.
> 
> i am in the north lanarkshire area of scotland - so im basically near glasgow


Hiya,
She is black and tan and she is from the Moss Park area.

The owner and other members of the forum have been posting up posters etc, in the area.

If you want a picture, please pm me


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wooo, she was found and returned!!


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi

Thats great, thank god for that!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Wooo, she was found and returned!!


thats great news!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, it sure was a relief to the owners..


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thats fantastic news


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good to hear that she finds her way back home. Who's the lucky person who return your cat?


----------

